# New Fish!



## Stefaie (Oct 13, 2007)

EEK. im excited today i got two additional clown loaches to add to my clan and 3 skunk loaches. (loaches are so amusing to watch) and i also got a pair of fish that i have yet to identify but that are absoloutly stunning. 

and i set up my bubble walls and got a new rock.


and on the less fishy side im getting another kitten and shes adorable.

anyways i was excited so i decided to share with you guys what i got. im taking pictures now so ill post them shortley


----------



## Stefaie (Oct 13, 2007)

PICTURES!


































































the fish in the first three are the ones i am still trying to identify, and the last picture is a corner of my tank. 

oh and i almost forgot i have the readings some of you asked for. now i do know the nitrate in my 10 gallon is a little high, and im taking care of that right now, 

70 gal-
ph 8.0- 8.5
no2- under .3
no3- 25 mg/l


10 gal-
ph- 7.5 -8.0
no2- under .3
no3- 50 mg/l


just to let you all know the readings ive posted are specific because my test strips have colors with a range


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

why would you add more fish when you have nitrite? your tank isnt cycled and you ammonia may spike and your nitrite will deff. spike. 

As to buying a fish you cant identfiy-
This is extremly reckless and careless. How do you know you can provide good conditions for these fish. For all you know they are brackish and grow to 3 ft long. If I seem mean its because it this pisses me off. Its jusy like buying an oscar or goldfish for a 10g because you thought it would be ok


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Nice, but, I have to throw my input in here...

You have an Iridescent shark, which can grow a few feet in length. Needs a massive amount of room to swim, and will quickly outgrow your tank.

Your "pack of loaches" will need about a 55g at least to begin with. Clown loaches stay small, and take literally 10+ years to reach a good size, but they are more of an active loach, along with the "skunks."

The new pair of fish you have, are leopard ctenopomas.
I personally have a pair in my 65 gallon, that are the size of my hand, and they're a very ambush oriented predator. Highly "stalkish" with enormous mouths. Nice fish to have, if you have the room, and ample amounts of food and cover. Definitely one of my favorite anabantoids 

Nice variety of fish, but not for the tank, or in which it's stocked IMO.


----------



## Stefaie (Oct 13, 2007)

umm they arent in my 10 gallon tank so thanks for being gay. theyre in a 70 gallon tank so i really dont see a problem. so please dont put in your input if you dont actually know what your commenting to neilfishguy. my 10 gallon has fish appropratley. and the nitrate spike is being taken care of. jerk


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

Stefaie said:


> umm they arent in my 10 gallon tank so thanks for being gay. theyre in a 70 gallon tank so i really dont see a problem. so please dont put in your input if you dont actually know what your commenting to neilfishguy. my 10 gallon has fish appropratley. and the nitrate spike is being taken care of. jerk


stef you are the one who doesnt know what you are talking about. it says 70g 10 ppm under .3 nitrite...it should be zero at all times!

as for your thanks for being gay i think everyone would apreciate if you could refrain from prejudice,ignorant, intolerant comments

those fish arnt ok for your 70g...so please dont talk about things you acually dont know what you are commenting to?:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stefaie (Oct 13, 2007)

and why arent they ok in my 70? and like i alreayd expleined i have the tetra test kit and it goes by color. UNDER .3 (which is where mines at) .3, .8, 1.6, 3.3- 33


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

look at flamingos post and you will know ok? the shark will get 4 feet or larger and assuming it dosent die befoer that by banging its head into the glass from the tank being to small


----------



## Stefaie (Oct 13, 2007)

neilfishguy, how about you just stop replyoing to this thread and save us both the trouble of arguing, im sure theyre are plenty of other people you can go harass. so im asking you nicely, please stop replying.


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

hey you asked a question and I awnsered. im not harrasing you, im just trying to save some fish from a horrible lige, but i guess you are just not open to the idea that they are not suitable fish.


----------



## Stefaie (Oct 13, 2007)

actutally origionally i nevre asked a question at all, i posted pictures and said i was excited about my new fish, and i will be setting up another 55gal for my skunks and leopard ctenopomas.
ok now really im done talking to you.


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

neilfishguy in fact you ARE being an ass, theres a major difference between giving thoughts and info and presenting your opinion as an ass.

Stefaie buying fish you know nothing about is what neilfishguy is flipping out about, an ass yes but he does have a point. Yes it is very possible to get fish which require extreme conditions and fish which could grossly outgrow your tank or in many ways be bad inhabitants. What he fails to realize is that many people aren't hard core fish heads who enjoy the hobby for what they put into it. Working at a chain petstore has opened my eyes to this and theres a wide range of customers, varying from those who simply glaze over when you try and inform them of the nitrogen cycle and other proper fish keeping who just say get me the fish to those who for example have put their pond goldfish into a tank and assume they have a white cloud in the tank because there was no extension to the filter, the later goes all out and buys every last thing you suggest to fix the problem and thank you for the help.

neilfishguy calm the hell down, everyone makes mistakes and yelling at someone for doing such accomplishes NOTHING, get off your ego trip and try help people rather then yell at them.

Stefaie I suggest that you look a little more into your setup, that IR shark is something that hands down shouldn't be sold to the hobby. They are incredibly fast and active requireing an amazing amount of space for their size. I actually bought one when I was brand new to the hobby but I was amazingly under equipped to handle it and it died. They're a cool fish so I suggest finding a new home for it, at the very least when you've decided that it's size has become to large for your tank.

Those two recently identified fish are incredibly cool! Still keep in mind the advice you've recieved about them, they are predatory and have large mouths, understand the risks and act accordingly.


----------



## Stefaie (Oct 13, 2007)

thank you betta 1. 
for the record though when i posted that i didnt know what those two fish where ot was more or less the fact that when i get home after purchasing new fish i always research them online as i am comming to realize more and more that 90% of the time the Fish store i purchase my fish from has the name all wrong and i would like to properly identify my fish. i plean on moving my skunks and leopard ctenopomas into a totally seperate perhaps 55 gallon tank of their own. and my shark, he really is a cool fish right now hes about 3 inches and i realize that he can mature to about 4 feet after much research, ive had him for a few months now and i would hate parting with him. of course if i need to for his well being i will, but i was thinking about getting a much larger tank for him and a few other community fish.

but thank you so much for your opinons and help. ive had my 10 gallon for about a year but it is only recently that ive actually starting learning about the hobby and doing things... right. although before i had no idea i was doing anything wrong (or to say the least, not doing enough) but the more i learn the more i love the hobby and i would love to do whatever it is i have to do to properly accomadate my fish


what i really do disagree with however is when people (neilfish) try to make it out that i am abusing my fish that i very much love and would and will bend over backwards for. i may be learning the hobby but that does not mean i will not look out for their best intrests and accomadate them.

** and sorry for the spelling errors, its past 2am here and ive had a long day


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

those fish are labeled as "leaf fish" at petsmart. they are really cool fish and i thought about getting them as well. Very cute looking 

if you really like sharks, have you considered getting rid of the ID one and getting a red tail or albino shark? they get a max size of 8" and would be much more suitable for your tank. it may be hard to find a home for him when he starts getting really big.Nice looking tank and clown loaches. They are cute.What tetras do you have? The pic is a little blurry and hard to see.


----------



## Stefaie (Oct 13, 2007)

=] yes im actually thinking about getting a highfin shark. and the other fish in that tank are
a pearl gourami
a Bosemani Rainbow fish 
a honey gourami
the rainbow fish is amazing.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

Stefaie said:


> =] yes im actually thinking about getting a highfin shark. and the other fish in that tank are
> a pearl gourami
> a Bosemani Rainbow fish
> a honey gourami
> the rainbow fish is amazing.


rainbows are schoolers and do better in a schooling environment. i would personally get a few more for your tank, lose the ID shark, and get a different shark..


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

remember those leaf fish are preditors... they can eat your smaller fish as well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

Stefaie said:


> =] yes im actually thinking about getting a highfin shark. and the other fish in that tank are
> a pearl gourami
> a Bosemani Rainbow fish
> a honey gourami
> the rainbow fish is amazing.



you realize the highfin sharks are a cold water fish than get 3 feet long too right?  not a good choice again.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

As shocking as this may sound, I agree with GoodMike. I bought a high fin shark (aka Chinese sucker fish/HighFin Banded Shark) without knowing anything about it and I am still trying to find an appropriate home for him. He is currently in a 55 gallon, tropical community tank. He was 4" when I got him and I've had him a year...he is now about 7". They will grow incredibly large and like Mike stated, needs to be in cold water. It's not easy to find a new home when they get too big. I don't want to give him back to the fish store as I'm afraid someone (like me) will buy him and put him in an inappropriate tank setting.
For the fish' sake and your sanity (of trying to rehome him later) please skip the High Fin.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

Buggy said:


> As shocking as this may sound, I agree with GoodMike.


*writes this down for the history books, then falls over dead with shock*


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

Stefaie and nielfishguy, both watch yourselves.
Keep it civil or risk being banned from this site.


----------



## Stefaie (Oct 13, 2007)

sorry scube kid, i wasnt trying to start anything honestly =] i like this site alot and it has offered me great advise so i will definatly watch it


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

I agree with the advice given, just not the way it was given. 

I would suggest returning the ID shark, even though I'm sure you love it.....your tank just isn't near the size tank it will need full grown and you risk stunting it. Sadly so many fish are sold to hobbyist that will outgrow most tanks (unless they are huge). This is why researching before you buy is so important. 

When you return the shark, get a few more Bosemanis while you are there, because they are schoolers. The Leaf fish are small now and shouldn't bother the Rainbows now. Thankfully, you picked a larger growing Rainbow species, so hopefully they'll be fine full grown with the Leaf Fish (hopefully). 

Definitely skip the High Fin Shark. How about a Red Tail Shark? They can be aggressive to other fish at times (mostly to each other though), but should work out with the fish you have. And they grow to 5-6" so should be safe with the Leaf fish.

Your Honey Gourami may not be safe in the future when the Leaf fish are full grown. You might want to move it to the 10g if you have room there and fish it will get along with.





**To EVERYONE....watch your language on posts. This is a family friendly site. If you cannot use other words to get your point across, don't post! This is a warning.....I won't be so friendly next time! :chair:


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Stefaie said:


> umm they arent in my 10 gallon tank so thanks for being gay.


Thats real mature. Everyone knows that all homosexual act like neil was. 
/sigh

Anyway, ditch the irridescant shark and stay away from h- fin, both can get insanely large. The clown loaches will be fine in a 70g. I have seen some monsters, but as dylan said it can take up to 10 years. And as was also ststed, get a shoal for the rainbow, he will be much happier and his colors will improve.

And about the Ctenopoma, they are very cool fish, but are ambush predators and will often freak out unless they have ample hiding spots. If i were you i would take some slate (flat bluestone works) and make a few low caves so they have more territory.


----------



## Ravynnm (Mar 5, 2007)

To the moderator that deleted my post: I'm deleting myself from the site. I can't be a member of a site that supports homophomic bigotry. 

Have a nice life kids.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I personally would have deleted that post if i were a mod, but i dont think anybody is supporting bigotry other than the OP.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

Gourami Swami said:


> Thats real mature. Everyone knows that all homosexual act like neil was.
> /sigh



HAAAAHAHAHAHAH Nelson, you are so my hero. i dont think most people caught the humor in that though. Everyone probably thinks you are a bigot. but HAHAHAHAHA you rock man


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Stefaie, your leopard ctenopomas's are really cute.  

I'd like to see a full tank shot of your 70 gallon if ya have one. ;-)


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

please... taking offense to a deleted post that probably was offensive and probably did go against this sites policies is pretty not cool.


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

Scuba Kid said:


> Stefaie and nielfishguy, both watch yourselves.
> Keep it civil or risk being banned from this site.


when was i uncivil? betta1 was more uncivil than me. im just telling the truth that those fish wont be ok together


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Oh just stick with the topic of the post already :/

She's been told the combo isn't the greatest, time and time again.
I've talked with her in chat about it, and it's under control, from at least what i've been told. She's willing to set-up another tank, for now.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, if its under control, then good luck!


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Fishfirst said:


> remember those leaf fish are preditors... they can eat your smaller fish as well.


Those are not leaf fish they are spotted climbing perch. They are close cousins to the the african leaf fish or tiger leaf fish. The act pretty much the same way, very agressive and will attack any fish that are not of its own kind. The eat small live foods, such as baby convicts (thats what I used for my leaf fish). They can be kept with very few kinds of fish. Knife fish and CAE work good for tank mates but CAE are a very dimwhitted decision for a tank mate for any fish. Knife fish will eat the same foods most of the time as the leaf fish and perch but they grow way to large for the average tank.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

climbing perch for one person... leaf fish for another... common names are useless so why correct me if they've got the same habits????

The point is they are Ctenopoma acutirostre if I'm not mistaken and they will eat live small fish in the aquarium. I wouldn't have chinese algae eaters as a tank mate. And there is a knifefish that can be kept in a relatively small sized tank... its called a brown knifefish that get around 8" or so.


----------

